# Will there be a PTSB Overpayment Bonus Scheme in 2012



## billb (17 Jan 2012)

There were rumours a couple of months ago that in the New Year PTSB would be running another more generous bonus scheme for people paying off lump sums.

Does anyone know if there is any substance to these rumours and whether the additional loans provide to banks by the ECB will make such a scheme unnecessary ?


----------

